# Generación de señales PWM para un inversor trifásico



## kmatx (Feb 22, 2011)

Hola,

soy nuevo en este foro, así que pido disculpas de entrada por si me equivoco de foro en el que hacer mis preguntas. Dicho esto. voy con la duda.

La cuestión es que necesito generar 4 señales PWM, 3 de ellas dedicadas a un inversor trifásico basado en IGBTs. Lo quiero hacer con el DSP C6713 de Texas, el cual solo tiene 2 salidas timers. En principio, en el datasheet del DSP no dice que se puedan configurar los 2 timers como 4 timers de la mitad de bits. Por otro lado, los 3 PWM del inversor tienen siempre la misma frecuencia y DC y solo varían en un desfase de 120º entre ellos.

Como puedo generar todas las señales con este hardware? Necesito una FPGA, por ejemplo, para poder generar las 4 señales PWM porque con los 2 timers es insuficiente?

Gracias de antemano,

kmatx


----------



## rojjo (Feb 22, 2011)

Hola:

no he trabajado a fondo con dsp´s, sin embargo sé que el 2808 tiene ejemplos para generar pwms específicamente para control de motores.

saludos


----------



## pandacba (Feb 22, 2011)

porque no utilzas directamente un inverter comercial, hoy son mucho más baratos que hacerlos y trane una bbuena candidad de funciones programables que te permiten comunicarte con otro dispositivos e ientegrarrlos en una unida de control sin importare el tipo, enonces concentras tus esfuerzoa en que queres que haga nada más


----------



## kmatx (Feb 24, 2011)

Gracias a ambos. Seguramente usaremos un DSP de la familia C28x, por ejemplo el 2808 que comentabais, porque además tiene soporte para programarlo desde MATLAB.

Y respecto a comprar el inversor comercial....sería buena idea pero no se si le gustará a mi director de proyecto final de carrera. Yo creo que lo que quiere es que diseñemos el control del inversor a partir del DSP.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 24, 2011)

kmatx dijo:


> ....Y respecto a comprar el inversor comercial....sería buena idea pero *no se si le gustará a mi director de proyecto final de carrera.* Yo creo que lo que quiere es que diseñemos el control del inversor a partir del DSP....


Yo tampoco creo que le guste. 

Te comento que existen integrados generadores PWM trifásicos, específicos para lo que estas diseñando, los que te generan las secuencias y los anchos de pulsos en base a una etapa de control externa.

Mi reflexión es: _"Que tengas que diseñar el inversor, NO significa que no apliques la tecnología disponible en el mercado"_

No me pidas el modelo del integrado porque NO lo recuerdo, pero hay varios.


----------



## kmatx (Feb 24, 2011)

Entonces si usara esos integrados solo tendría que generar las señales que correspondieran a la modulación en amplitud y frecuencia con una etapa de control, cosa que podría hacer con un procesador más simple que un DSP de ese tipo. Es correcto?

Gracias!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 24, 2011)

kmatx dijo:


> Entonces si usara esos integrados solo tendría que generar las señales que correspondieran a la modulación en amplitud y frecuencia con una etapa de control, cosa que podría hacer con un procesador más simple que un DSP de ese tipo. Es correcto?
> 
> Gracias!!



No recuerdo exactamente como funcionan, pero si recuerdo que hacen casi todo:
Secuencia de fases (120º)
Generan el clock para el PWM
Generan los dead time entre high and low
Y si o recuerdo mal, poseen un tipo de realimentación del censado de corriente para protección.

Lo que quedaría por hacer es la etapa de control:
Frecuencia de operación del motor
Señal de control para ajustar la intensidad.
Rampas de aceleración desaceleración.
Control térmico del motor, Etc, Etc

Por aquí encontré algo: *SA8382* , *MA818* , *ST7MC*http://www.st.com/stonline/books/pdf/docs/10691.pdf, *IR2130*


----------



## kmatx (Mar 1, 2011)

Muchas gracias!!

Ahora mismo mi esquema mental es que las señales PWM las generará o bien el DSP de la familia 28x o, como alternativa, los CI que me comentas. Pero es cierto que entre la señal PWM y los transistores IGBTs que voy a usar tiene que haber un DRIVER. ¿Cierto? ¿Qué función cumple exactamente ese driver y qué modelo me serviría?

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 1, 2011)

kmatx dijo:


> .... Pero es cierto que entre la señal PWM y los transistores IGBTs que voy a usar tiene que haber un DRIVER. ¿Cierto? ¿Qué función cumple exactamente ese driver y qué modelo me serviría?..........



Es cierto.
Entre los 2 IGBT´s, el conectado a la alimentación positiva y el conectado al negativo tienes unos 315Vcc de diferencia de potencial (Si trabajas a partir de 220Vca), o controlas, en forma directa, el IGBT inferior (Low Side) o controlas el Superior (High Side).
Para solucionar el problema de aislación entre los HIGBT´s existen integrados que generan una tensión "Flotante" que te permite controlar el IGBT High Side sin provocar un corto con el otro.

Además proveen la corriente suficiente como para excitar correctamente la compuerta de los IGBT´s

Por ejemplo *IR2110*


----------



## radni (Mar 1, 2011)

Tambien podes usar un integrado dedicado como el IR2130 aprovecha y lee la nota de aplicacion AN-985 de International Rectifier que pone ejemplos de utilizacion


----------



## pandacba (Mar 1, 2011)

Siemens fabrica un integrado que entre otras cosas genera una senoide sintetizada trifásica desfazada 120º con toda una serie de parámetros, es el integrado más completo del mercado y el de mejores carácteristicas

Aqui un poco de infohttp://www.funken.com.mx/activosfunken_base/Modelado%20de%20Drives.pdf

En el adjunto más info


----------



## kmatx (Mar 2, 2011)

Gracias a todos!!

Comentaros que necesito controlar un motor AC Brushless con imanes permanentes.

¿Es posible que el SA828 esté descatalogado o no se fabrique? No se porqué pero no lo encuentro en las web de distribución de componentes.

Aparte, entiendo que tengo que usar un IR2110 para cada PWM por separado, ¿no? No se puede usar 1 para las 3 señales PWM del inversor creo entender...

Buscaré y leeré esas aplicaciones y os comento. A ver si encuentro el integrado Siemens...


----------



## unmonje (Mar 10, 2011)

kmatx dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> soy nuevo en este foro, así que pido disculpas de entrada por si me equivoco de foro en el que hacer mis preguntas. Dicho esto. voy con la duda.
> 
> ...



Cuanto dinero quieres gastar ?
Cuanto tiempo quieres gastar ?
Si ,como dices, los 3 PWM tienen siempre la misma frecuencia , no podras variar la velocidad del motor.!!! (no serà que deben mantener la misma frecuencia entre ellos ?)
No serà que quieres solo, uno de los llamados -arranque  suave- ?
Ademas, no solo la frecuancia debe variar para mantener el par, tambien la tension..!!!
Me quiero matar.
Que razòn tenian Kruger and Dunning !!!!  LOL

Por u$s300 tienes un inverter de 1 hp aproximadamente, que mas se puede pedir ?
(Vida media de este producto bien usado,ventilado y limpio de polvo ,10 años)
Costo diario en ese lapso de tiempo = menor a 10 centavos de dolar por dia

Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 10, 2011)

No me lo he planteado en profundidad el hacer un ondulador trifásico, aunuque si que le he dado algunas vueltas en la cabeza.
Si te sirve de orientación tengo unos arrancadores trifásicos de siemens (si no me equivoco) que solo trocean dos fases, la otra va directa, y tiene bastante sentido; si vas cortando las tres tienes que garantizar que a la vez estén al menos dos de ellas para que "lo que entre tenga salida" y si una está conectada siempre lo garantizas. No lo he reflexionado mucho pero igual es una estrategia acertada para un ondulador.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 10, 2011)

Hoy por hoy con todo lo que ofrece un inverter y sabes que lo conectas y sale andando y yo tengo instalados varios de estos equipos y llevan ya más de 10 años funcionando sin problemas, no tiene ni sentido plantearte el hacerlo, hace muchoa años cuando no habia mucho y lo que habia era caro y no siempe te servia, si tenia algún sentido, cuando los precios cayeron cancelamos todo proyecto al respecto y lo compramos echo, hay variedad de marcas precios y prestaciones, siempre encontra uno acorde a tus necesidades


----------



## Scooter (Mar 10, 2011)

Totalmente de acuerdo pandacba, por mi parte es un mero ejercicio mental, un reto o un "mira lo que se hacer". Llegar a algo próximo a lo comercial es una quimera.


----------



## kmatx (Mar 15, 2011)

Saludos,

necesito un inversor trifásico de IGBT's o MOSFET's que controle un motor de imanes permanentes de entre 1 kW y 10 kW de pontecia. Aún no sabemos la pontecia que vamos a utilizar. ¿dónde puedo encontrar el inverosr que necesito? El precio de 300$ lo podríamos asumir.

Aparte, como ya comenté, el MCU de TI va a generar las señales PWM necesarias. Necesitaba un driver que cogiera estas señales y las adaptara a los interruptores IGBT o MOSFET. Creo que de los que me comentaron más arriba, el que necesito es el IR2130. No necesito un driver que genere los PWM, solo aquél que los adapte al tipo de interruptor que usemos. ¿Voy bien con ese?

Saludos

Comentaros que lo que queremos es un inversor lo suficientemente "flexible" como para que nosotros le conectemos la entrada DC que queramos (la tensión DC vendrá generada por un convertidor DC/DC boost que nosotros controlaremos para que genere la tensión que nos interese), que no sea una entrada DC fijada por el inversor. ¿Esto es posible? ¿Hay modelos comerciales así?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Scooter (Mar 15, 2011)

No estoy muy puesto pero te veo muy optimista, ve preparando el triple de dinero y ve pidiendo menos.
Mira los catálogos comerciales de siemens etc a ver. (igual es que yo soy pesimista)


----------



## kmatx (Mar 16, 2011)

Saludos a todos,

estoy haciendo mi proyecto final de carrera en Ingeniería electrónica. Queremos hacer lo siguiente:

- Simular el control de un motor AC trifásico de imanes permanentes en MATLAB utilizando Simulink y el módulo PLECS de electrónica de potencia, teniendo como objetivo entender el funcionamiento de la recuperación de energía en frenada
- Después, llevarlo a la práctica. Esto lo queremos hacer de la siguiente manera: usar el MATLAB y el Code Composer Studio para programar el MCU F28335 de Texas Instruments. Éste generaría las señales necesarias para hacer todo el control, incluidos los PWM. Primero simularíamos usando el MCU pero con las simulaciones de PC.
- Por otro lado, la idea que tenemos sobre el circuito del motor es la siguiente (basado en la patente adjuntada):

Batería de DC --> DC/DC Boost --> Driver + inversor trifásico --> Motor

El circuito de regeneración de energía estaría formado por otro DC/DC que se conectaría cuando el sistema detecta que se está apretando el freno. La intensidad recuperada serviría para hacer funcionar ese DC/DC.

Tenemos dudas acerca la viabilidad de todo el proceso. Cualquier comentario o sugerencia al respecto ayudará.
Aparte, ahora estamos buscando drivers e inversores trifásicos que nos permitan introducir la tensión DC que queramos proviniente del DC/DC y no una tensión prefijada, pero que a su vez pueda alimentar un motor de cierta potencia.
Si queréis saber más detalles para poder ayudar o dar vuestra opinión, aquí estoy.

Muchas gracias por adelantado.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 20, 2011)

y cual es la aplicación de ese motor, mira que estas hablando de hasta 12hp, los igbt para esos son caritos, y si cometes cualquier error se mueren de una, y no lo digo por desanimarte si no por haber trabajado con motores hasta 100hp, y actualmente arreglo variadores, por un lado el control de un motor brushless es bastante diferente a un motor convencional, sin práctica lo lógico es haber empezado en un motor más pequeño y luego ir pasadno a otras potencias e ir viendo como se van complicando las cosas


----------



## kmatx (Mar 21, 2011)

Parece que al final vamos a utilizar un circuito integrado que hace la función de driver+inversor (http://es.farnell.com/allegro-sanken/sma6822mplf2452/controlador-de-motor-inversor-1/dp/1791395) y nos gustaría usar un motor de unos 500W para ver el fenómeno que queremos estudiar, que es el de recuperación de energía en frenada. Al motor se le colocaría un volante de inercia o una rueda de bicicleta.

He empezado otro tema explicando desde el principio lo que queremos hacer, aunque la verdad es que no he obtenido demasiada respuesta...


----------



## Scooter (Mar 21, 2011)

Bonito integrado, es interesante; me lo anoto.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 21, 2011)

Hace un par de años estuve dándole vueltas a algo similar solo que en lugar de baterías eran supercaps.
Lo que pensé para el frenado era: Motor->Rectificador trifácsico->chopper elevador/reductor->supercaps
La pega de los supercaps es que la tensión de trabajo varía enormemente con la carga, con una batería sería mas fácil. La otra pega es que los conversores dc-dc que encontré eran de juguete; unos 20~50W cuando necesitábamos algo del orden de 2000W y además con tensiones de entrada y salida en rangos muy reducidos cuando nuestro animalito daba desde 70V a 0 según iba frenando y los supercaps por su parte hacían lo contrario según se cargaban.
Lamento no poder aportar gran cosa, pero estaré atento a ver si se averigua algo.


----------



## kmatx (Mar 21, 2011)

Hola,

estoy haciendo un proyecto en el que necesito un DC/DC boost que tenga una tensión input de 12/24V y una tensión de salida controlada por una señal PWM y que tenga valores de hasta 200V. La intensidad de salida también debe ser alta (del orden de los 10A). También necesito que la intensidad que pase por él pueda ser tanto en un sentido como en otro.

He encontrado convertidores que cumplen los requisitos técnicos pero tiene la salida prefijada en un valor y me gustaría que fuese controlable.

Una alternativa es hacerlo con componentes discretos (una bobina y dos interruptores IGBT o MOSFET son suficientes en principio), pero no se si hay otras.

Gracias de antemano!


----------



## curioso207 (Mar 23, 2011)

mira hace tiempo participe en un proyecto de creacion de un driver los igbts que usamos venia el puente h era de international rectifiels la pagina es www.irf.com aqui el detalle es que los capacitores que usamos eran de bajo esr esos los poniamos en la entrada del circuito de hecho este drive de motor lo alimentabamos con directa generabamos alterna el voltaje del bus era de 600 vdc para poder arrancar un motor de 5 hp y 2 motores de 3 hp en la pagina de texas instruments vienen ejemplos de como construirlo de hecho me compre un kit del tms28f335 dejame decirte que todo el diseño es critico no debes de tener errores tanto en el disparo de los igbts como el control y debes arreglarlo para que sea altamente inmune al ruido ademas debes considerar protecciones por harware para deteccion de corriente y falla de sincronizacion de disparo porque en el primer error se te puede dañar el puente H de igbts
cualquier duda dentro de lo que recuerdo de ese proyecto aqui estoy
saludos

te recomiendo que uses mosfets para que te salga mas barato en las pruebas de inicio y despues uses igbts


----------



## curioso207 (Mar 23, 2011)

hay una aplicacion de freescale para driver trifasicos busca en freescale.com m3php hay un chip que viene ya programado y nomas le agregas la potencia y la parte optoaislada que te puede servir el chip ronda alrededor de los 5 o 7 usds
saludos


----------



## curioso207 (Mar 23, 2011)

te recomiendo que busques el libro de mcliman de transformadores e inductores ese te enseñara a calcularlo ese libro solo habla del calculo del convertidor checa la seccion de diseño de fuentes y encontraras informacion de como hacer el control podria ser con un tl493 o un sg3525 
saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Mar 24, 2011)

Una fuente que entregue 2kW no es nada fácil de implementar y menos aún que tenga buen rendimiento en un margen de tensiones y consumos variables.
Amén de eso, si encontraste alguna que te parezca adecuada, si querés podes mostrarla acá y vemos como hacer la tensión de salida ajustable.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 26, 2011)

kmatx dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> estoy haciendo un proyecto en el que necesito un DC/DC boost que tenga una tensión input de 12/24V y una tensión de salida controlada por una señal PWM y que tenga valores de hasta 200V. La intensidad de salida también debe ser alta (del orden de los 10A). *También necesito que la intensidad que pase por él pueda ser tanto en un sentido como en otro.*
> 
> Gracias de antemano!



A que te referis con lo que esta en rojo?
Tampoco especificas el rango de variación Min/Máx

Cual es el destino o aplicación que le vas adar


----------



## kmatx (Mar 29, 2011)

Lo necesito para mi proyecto del motor eléctrico. Queremos controlarlo de manera que veamos la recuperación de energía en frenada, que se basa en conseguir que cuando levantes el pie del acelerador o aprietes el freno, la intensidad vaya del motor hacia la batería, o sea, en sentido negativo. Por eso por el DC/DC tiene que poser ser bidireccional en corriente.

La entrada del convertidor será la tensión DC de una batería y la salida será la alimentación del inversor trifásico que generará las señales que a su vez se conectarán al motor.


----------



## kmatx (Mar 29, 2011)

Estará bien! He buscado en freescale un poco pero no encontré lo que me comentas. Conoces el nombre del chip? Gracias!


----------



## kmatx (Mar 29, 2011)

Lo tendré en cuenta. Gracias por la info. Os sigo informando.


----------



## wacalo (Mar 29, 2011)

Puedes mirar la siguiente placa que vende TI basada en el micro LM3S818 (ARM - Stellaris):
MDL-ACIM : BOARD CONTROL STELLARIS ACIM.
También fabrica un kit completo para el control de motores ACIM (viene incluido el motor).
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 29, 2011)

En cuanto a la PWM de 2000 Watts , hemos visto aqui en el foro una que un participante quería arreglar , que en rigor eran 8 PWM de 200 Watts puestas sus salidas en paralelo y excitadas también en paralelo.

O sea que la plaqueta tenía 8 pares de transistores y ocho transformadores idénticos !

Manera inteligente de resolver el tema potencia  .

La usaban en una ambulancia.


Ver el archivo adjunto 47138 

Saludos !


----------



## curioso207 (Mar 29, 2011)

esta es la pagina con el chip que se utiliza aqui encontraras lo necesario
generalmente se utiliza la familia hc908mr

http://www.freescale.com/webapp/sps/site/prod_summary.jsp?code=MC3PHAC&fsrch=1&sr=1

http://www.freescale.com/webapp/sps/site/prod_summary.jsp?code=MC3PHAC&fpsp=1&tab=Design_Tools_Tab


http://www.freescale.com/webapp/sps...RD68HC908ACIMVHD&fpsp=1&tab=Documentation_Tab

http://cache.freescale.com/files/microcontrollers/doc/user_guide/SDKMR32UG.pdf?fsrch=1&sr=2


Saludos

este es para construir un drive trifasico


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 29, 2011)

Algo así como esto andan buscando???


----------



## betoso (Mar 29, 2011)

kmatx dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> soy nuevo en este foro, así que pido disculpas de entrada por si me equivoco de foro en el que hacer mis preguntas. Dicho esto. voy con la duda.
> 
> ...



te recomiendo el LM3524 es un generador de PWM


----------

